# Something really bad happened to me..



## Shelley (Jul 7, 2006)

Warning- This is not pleasant to read

My neighbour down the street has a cabin in Ontario, about a 3-4 hour drive from where I live. She said I could use it for a week, so I left this past Tuesday and planned on coming back this Sunday. I told my parents that I was going away but not exactly where.

In the past I posted about my abusive now ex boyfriend...

Tuesday night I was preparing to go to bed and realized I left a blanket out in the car. I turned on the outside lights, but it is a big piece of property, lights only go so far. I opened my car door and heard a noise, turned around and there was a man standing there. No car in the driveway. I proceeded to get into my car fast, but before I knew it, he dragged me out and knocked me to the ground, pinned me down. I yelled "Who are you, what do you want?!" He said " I am friend of your ex's. None of this would be happening if you had stayed with him, really hurt his feelings." My ex always told me that he has friends who can make my life miserable. I didn't recognize this friend. I started to resist, fight and he became very angry. Kicked me in the ribs, then with one foot pressed down on my ribs, full body weight. I still resisted. The barbeque got knocked over. I kept trying to fight back even though this guy was huge, tall. He picked up a rock and slammed into my finger tips. He then pinned my hands behind my head and said " You have two choices. If I feel like it, could scar you physically for life or end it. I will give you ten minutes to decide." I was scared out of my life, figured this was the end. He grabbed my hand and forcefully put it down on a hot briquette from the bbq that was laying on the ground. I kept up with the kicking and yelling. There was a noise in the bush, maybe a rabbit or deer and he became distracted, loosened his grip. I managed to claw at a small rock, picked it up and hit him in the head. He called me a bunch of names, stumbled. I got into my car and drove like a maniac trying to find help, police. My cell phone wasn't working. The next thing I remember is being in the hospital, police etc. Apparently they found me at the side of the road, in my car, conscious, shaking.

I have three dislocated fingers-left hand, 2nd degree burn to the palm of hand, cracked ribs, mild concussion, bruises. I sort of remember my fingers clicking back in while driving.

The police spoke to me for hours, told them everything I could. They are still looking for this creep. I have never met him before so I gave them a description the best I could. The police told me not to drive home. There is a small airline that flys from this area to my city but I couldn't afford the airfare. Told them I could take Greyhound. The cops were kind enough to chip in and payed for my airfare. I don't want to go back to my parents house so I will likely stay in a shelter for awhile or at least until this guy is caught. I feel so numb right now, it hasn't hit me.


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness... I'm so sorry that happened to you. That's so scary. I hope the cops get that bastard and your ex... I hope you will feel better and I hope you are all right..


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh godness, i'm really sad. Now i think even more on VenusGoddess suggestion on you getting a big dog for yourself so you can scare those bastards away (and chew theirs intimate parts if they try to get near you).


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish right now that I could give you a hug. I'm so very sorry that you had to go through that. Your assailant and your ex both need to be strung up by their testicles.

I would also be very suspicious of how they even knew where you would be. Sweetheart I will be thinking positive thoughts for you and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 7, 2006)

*BIG HUGS* Im so sorry you had to go through that, how could anyone be so cruel! i hope they get the stupid evil bastard!


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG! I'm so sorry!!! I hope they catch the evil creep who did this and he is put away for a long time.

Here is a gentle




for you.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh my God! That's horrible! I'm sitting here reading this like "WHAT!?!!" I hope you press charges against your ex. Being this guy came right out and said he was a friend of his... I'd drag him in --- and maybe he'll rat out this guy. I would definitely get some sort of help in this... police, bodyguard, dog... whatever. Just be CAREFUL!!!

xoxo


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 7, 2006)

oh my gosh thats absolutly horrible!! im soo soo sorry...if there is anything that i can do anything at all let me know...if you just need to talk know that i am here...i will definitly keep you in my prayers and i hope they catch that bastard

and he and your ex should have their penis ripped off and shoved down their throats and then be hung outside in a tree naked smothered in peanut butter and bird seed and hope and pray that the birds dont peck their eyes out....or they could just be thrown in a very large dryer with a bunch of bees and turned on of course

sorry i dont take it lightly when females get abused or hurt in anyway...ive been there i know how it feels


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear that this happened to you. I hope they find that guy and he gets punished for what he did to you. I'm going to keep you in my prayers!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 7, 2006)

O....M....G....I'm speechless and I'm crying. I cannot believe that people do this to other people. I hope and pray that you are physically ok. I wish there was something I could do to help. Do you have family in the states? Do you have friends in the state? In another country? You need to not only leave your town, you should probably leave your country. I hate to say that, but this boyfriend is an effen lunatic and you need to get far away from him...and his loser friends. I suggested that you look into buying a fully trained attack to kill dog...but that was before this. Now, I think that you need to just leave. Just disappear into the night. Have the police stake out your place...have them get you into a car and get you onto an airplane...make a few stop-overs and then just jump a cab and get lost.

I know some of that is not feasible at this time...but, dammit, I wish there was SOMETHING I could do.

You are in my thoughts and my prayers. Take care of yourself...and if you need anything, let me know. I will do my best to help you.

Lots of love and hugs!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear that sweetie! I hope the find the bastard! I agree w/ pressing charges against your ex and the creep who attacked you! OMG! I don't even know what to say! I wish you the best of luck sweetie, and I hope this is the last of anything serious! You're definitely in my thoughts and prayers... Much love from me to you!!! *HUGS*


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

oh damn! i sincerely hope you are ok. omg! i feel so bad for you. this ex of yours has lost his mind.

and i don't mean to be blunt, but he's out to hurt you. i know you should never let anyone drive you out of where you live, but it looks like you have no choice. i mean, even if you are far away, what do you think he'll do to make you come back? you guessed it. he'll go after your (everyone's in general) weakness and that is your family! sorry to scare you, but that's the sad reality. i hope they catch that guy. good luck hun. *hugs*


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 7, 2006)

Shelley, Shelley Shelley!!!!! WTF....WOMAN!!! Wait, back up. How in the hell did this guy find you out at the cabin??? Oh, Jeez.

OK. I concur with what Venus Goddess said. Screw pressing charges for right now. Your life and safety come first. That can come down the road. First of all, I'm glad you are safe at the shelter. Secondly, I believe that there must be a LEAK in someone you are talking too..or else..I mean, really, Shelley, people don't just "find" people who are staying in a cabin in the woods. I would not give any info out to anybody..even family members I would be careful with. What did the cops advise? I think it is safe to talk to us here on MUT. Thirdly, yes. I think you should consider getting the heck way out of dodge for awhile. Have you filed a *restraining order* against him? *No, restraining orders themselves don't* *work; *but they do show a pattern of behavior ..they go on his record and are brought up in court as evidence that you feared him enough to take legal measures. That's about all they are worth. Advocates at the shelter can help you prepare that. That is a vital step, as it will also alert any future females that he may entertain having a relationship with that this guy is potential Bad News.

I heartily agree with Venus Goddess. You have to leave for now.

I know it isn't fair. You did nothing to deserve this. But you have to look at it this way...you are saving your life right now. Not only your life, but the lives of any future children you may be having. This is not getting any better, it is only escalating. For right now, stay at the shelter, take shelter..and trust the advice of the shelter. Take a deep breath, keep warm, and know that you are safe. You can worry about where the heck to go in awhile.

P.S. Air Canada has daily flights to Switzerland. You can come here for awhile. Homeboy would never find you here. Trust me. Just thought I'd offer.

Hugs,

Elisabeth


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 7, 2006)

omg,thank-god your still with us-


----------



## Leony (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG I am so sorry to hear that happened to you! I wish I could give hugs!

You must be terrifying and scared right now. I hope the police can find the bad guy!

Be careful!


----------



## LVA (Jul 7, 2006)

!!!! I'm sooo glad u are okay and got away.



That was absolutely horrible and no1 deserves that esp not a sweet person like yourself .... wow .... i was absolutely speechless and stunned after i finished reading your post .... i agree about info leaking .. how could that guy possible know u would be @ that cabin that week ?! Coincidence ? highly unlikey. Wow ... that is soo scary. What an animal for doing that to you. What is wrong w/him... argh!! makes me so mad how inhuman that piece of worthless #$%! is !!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 7, 2006)

I am completely disgusted by this and I am so so so sorry that it happened to you. Your ex-boyfriend and that son of a ***** who did this to you deserve to rot in jail.

I hope and pray you'll be alright. Much love.


----------



## redrocks (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG! I'm going to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. PLEASE be careful and I really hope you press charges against this jerk when they find him.

WTF is wrong with people! I'm so sorry this happened to you!

Be safe!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 7, 2006)

I just needed to say something to all of you who think someone is leaking info.

If she was not watching her tail, this creep could have followed her the whole way. Her ex could have someone "watching" her, surveiling her. So, no one she loves and trusts needs to be giving out info...but if she's not 100% vigilant about making sure her tail is clean, then she could easily be followed.

Next, another thing that I thought about. Taking a self-defense class. Buy some pepper spray. I don't know what your finances are like right now...but the shelter should be able to give you good leads on getting the stuff you need to protect yourself.

Any updates from the police? What are they doing now? Did they take pics? Make sure you take pics of your injuries...

And, as much as I hate to say it...I think it's time you stopped posting this personal information online. PM the people you need to talk to (you can PM me) we can keep in touch with you that way. Posting this information online will give your ex and his loser low-lifes a way of tracking your IP. Any and all information you've posted here can be used to track you to where you are. Don't tell anyone where you are or where you plan to go.

Another thing...I think it is extremely important that you sit and talk with someone (professional) who can advise you of the things you need to do to be able to disappear. How to effectively drop out of sight with no trace. It's an art and you are going to need to learn how to do it. Your probably not going to be able to see your family again for a long time...but if you tell them (through someone else) the way in which you will let them know that you are ok...I think that will be better.

Take care of yourself. Know that you have a lot of friends who care about you.

My heart is aching for you and the things that you are going through. If you need any help what-so-ever, please do not hesitate to PM me and I will do whatever I can to help you get the help you need.


----------



## Harlot (Jul 7, 2006)

Jesus Freakin' Christ what a phsyco!!! I mean my god, this is complete bullcrap! You had done nothing to deserve that kind of harassment except leaving him for your own sake! That bloody bastard should go to hell and be ripped apart. And Elisabeth, I couldnt have said it any better.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your support. The police caught the bastard who did this to me. Apparently he worked with my ex many years ago at another job. They had been in contact with each other the past year. I know my ex use to tell me he hung around with some guys who were trouble a long time ago, but 'apparently' stopped talking to them because he didn't like their attitude.

After I arrived home at my parents place I phoned a shelter and moved in.

I have a restraining order against my ex and files have been charged in the past.

The police will be talking to him since he likely instigated this whole thing.

I found out a close family friend had leaked out info on my whereabouts. Someone who I thought was trustworthy. They wanted me to work things out with my ex, give him a second chance. Basically they put my life in danger and it happened more than once. I just found out this info today. Had I known in the past that they were doing this I would have kept my mouth shut. Now I don't tell anyone anything.

The police in Ontario are talking with the police in my Province, coordinating everything. If there are any other people involved the police will find out.

I plan on moving once this is over with, start fresh elsewhere.

I go the surgeon on Monday for a follow up on my elbow surgery from a few months ago. Now I will be coming in with three splinted fingers, burn to my hand. ..

Will keep you updated.


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 7, 2006)

waw! these little bastards. Just move far from there girl. Don't wait a second.


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 8, 2006)

at least they caught the bastard


----------



## Nox (Jul 8, 2006)

Yay. One less a$$**** going around and busting up innocent women. He should get the maximum penalty for assaulting you in the way that he did considering the circumstances. I hope they sack your ex with something major as well since he was probably a co-conspirator.


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 8, 2006)

So sorry that happened to you! I hope that your ex and the man that did this to you will be put away for a long time. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 8, 2006)

i swear i thought i was reading about a movie or something!!! or that you were gonna say "just kidding" but i realize this is real and im sooo sorry and hugs to you too, where is your family in all this? do they know about your ex's abusiveness?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 8, 2006)

Why do the bad things always happen to the good people?! I am so sorry you had to go through this sweetie, and I hope you recover well.

It is a VERY good thing they were able to find him! And it is nice to know that the police are sticking right by you through the whole thing!!

All I have to say about your ex, that guy, and your not-so-friend friend...KARMA IS A MOTHER ------!!!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow. I can't imagine what you are going through! I hope that you get out of there as fast as you can and that you are able to press charges against your psycho ex! I will be praying for you!! Please be careful!!


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank God they finally caught the guy. Yeah, please be careful and have someone accompany you.


----------



## mintesa (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh Im so sorry for what happened. Im so angry reading this. I wish I could just hurt that guy and your x with my bare hands, and that stupid relative too.

Were you alone in the cabin? Please dont go anywhere alone. Or like one girl said, to get a big huge dog. Also you can learn brazilian jiu-jitsu. I think every girl should learn this. it teaches you how to get out of chokes or grips, or when someone heavy is in top of you. and it teaches you how you can choke someone, or hurt someone when you are in danger, in order to get time to run away. also the training is not dangerous. and it will make you feel more confident.

take care always ok! *HUGS*


----------



## sm91396 (Jul 8, 2006)

For the Love of Mike! This is the kind of shit that just flips me to heck out.

I am so sorry this happened to you.

If you were here- I would teach you how to use a weapon. Many people are against this measure, but I don't let it stop me. Every women needs to know how to protect themselves from the low life creeps that roam the streets. Crimes agasint women are only getting more violent and scary!!

Sending hugs to you. And if you ever do make it to the states- I'd be happy to take you to the shooting range and instruct you on the proper handling/ technique of using firearms.....


----------



## Kelly (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I just needed to say something to all of you who think someone is leaking info.
If she was not watching her tail, this creep could have followed her the whole way. Her ex could have someone "watching" her, surveiling her. So, no one she loves and trusts needs to be giving out info...but if she's not 100% vigilant about making sure her tail is clean, then she could easily be followed.

Next, another thing that I thought about. Taking a self-defense class. Buy some pepper spray. I don't know what your finances are like right now...but the shelter should be able to give you good leads on getting the stuff you need to protect yourself.

Any updates from the police? What are they doing now? Did they take pics? Make sure you take pics of your injuries...

And, as much as I hate to say it...I think it's time you stopped posting this personal information online. PM the people you need to talk to (you can PM me) we can keep in touch with you that way. Posting this information online will give your ex and his loser low-lifes a way of tracking your IP. Any and all information you've posted here can be used to track you to where you are. Don't tell anyone where you are or where you plan to go.

Another thing...I think it is extremely important that you sit and talk with someone (professional) who can advise you of the things you need to do to be able to disappear. How to effectively drop out of sight with no trace. It's an art and you are going to need to learn how to do it. Your probably not going to be able to see your family again for a long time...but if you tell them (through someone else) the way in which you will let them know that you are ok...I think that will be better.

Take care of yourself. Know that you have a lot of friends who care about you.

My heart is aching for you and the things that you are going through. If you need any help what-so-ever, please do not hesitate to PM me and I will do whatever I can to help you get the help you need.

I was gonna meantion the same thing....does your ex know you go to makeuptalk....you could have easily been tracked here. MAN!
I'm so glad they caught him...but honestly, sorry....I don't feel this is over yet. Now your ex is probably really mad and may instigate more. PLEASE LEAVE! Go far away. See if the police can get you some protective service to secretly get you out of there!

So....did this guy say how he found you? Was HE watching you? That friend (untrustworthy one)....that one should be held accountable too.

I am sooooo upset right now....anyone who know me knows any abuse, child melestation or rape or abuse in general....really upsets me to no end (past exeriences). Honey, you need to get out and start over now, not later! Beleive me, they can find you in the shelter. I had a friend who this happened to (something similar) and they found her in the shelter.....BE CAREFUL!

Please PM me if you need ANY help that I can offer. I so want to help you, I will do whatever I can (in my means). Big hugs and whoa!


----------



## Lindabear (Jul 8, 2006)

im happy he went to jail hope he stays there forever


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry you had to go through all of this. I'm glad they caught the creep that did that to you, and hopefully they throw your ex in jail to rot with that guy.

You don't deserve that, nobody does. Be safe &amp; keep us updated. I hope you will start your life fresh somewhere and be completely happy.


----------



## tsims (Jul 9, 2006)

god i went through some of this with my ex husband, i never had his friends attack me, actually they tried to help, but my ex could always manange to find me alone. i finally had to move to another state, the police cant do much unless he physcially attacks you, witch his friend did, but that wont stick on on your ex. he will just say he did not know he was going to do that, and had nothing to do with it.

you need to get a taser and some mace (not that store bought crap you need police grade) taser is better thou. i dont know if they are legal where you live, let me know i will get you one and send it to you if you cant get one.

my experience is this guy wont leave you alone, and you will not always be around other people, he will find a way to get you. you need to move, i know it is hard to start over, but your not going to have any kind of life. forget the dog he will kill it, unless you keep it in the house with you for a alarm type sytem and scare them off by hearing it bark, if it is outside this sicko will poison it, i know the type.

move, move, move, and dont put anything in your name

ts


----------

